# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Toronto 6:00pm rsn / WCIU / NBALP, RTV



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Close game, Bulls prevail* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (25-23) (9-13 on road) @ Toronto Raptors (21-31) (17-10 at home) 









Air Canada Center, Wednesday February 16th, 2005
Chicago @ Toronto 6:00pm	rsn / WCIU / NBALP, RTV*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*FresnoState-6'2-ALSTON <> MichiganState-6'7-PETERSON <> Michigan-6'8-ROSE <> GeorgiaTech-6'10-BOSH <> BYU-6'11-ARAUJO*


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

105










90


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy will surely be tired after playing 45 minutes , so I hope TC's returning will help (hope he can focus after tragedies...)

Raptors had 3 days rest , and won their last against the Clips after losing 4 straight. They r not a very predictable team.

Feb would turn in to a + 0.500 if we take this one , so I hope we find the energy.

Bulls 97

Raps 92

Ben with 24


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

toronto is 17-10 @ home.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

93









90





the only way we lose is if Jalen has the "heart of a champion" tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

102










85


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

per mybulls...


AD to be activated later today and "The Reinster" goes back to the IL.

(sorry fleet)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

90










94


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> toronto is 17-10 @ home.


In their last 7 home games, the Raptors are 2-5 and they have given up 111.7 pts/game. They have allowed over 100 points in each of their last 7 home games.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> In their last 7 home games, the Raptors are 2-5 and they have given up 111.7 pts/game. They have allowed over 100 points in each of their last 7 home games.


Doesn't that coincide with Jalen Rose being inserted into the starting lineup?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Doesn't that coincide with Jalen Rose being inserted into the starting lineup?


Jalen replaced Eric Williams in the starting lineup 9 games ago, and we have given-up 106.6ppg since, up from our season average of about 101.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't that coincide with Jalen Rose being inserted into the starting lineup?


Pretty much, Rose has started the last 6 of those 7 games.

But to be fair, I must mention that in those 7 games, the Raptors have played Phoenix, Dallas and Miami, the #1, #3 and #4 scoring teams in the league.

These are Jalen's minutes played from each of their last 7 home games- any guesses as to which 2 games the Raptors won?

33
32
30
42
36
37
23


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> Pretty much, Rose has started the last 6 of those 7 games.
> ...


I'm guessing...

33
32
30 --> this one
42
36
37
23 --> and this one


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing...
> ...


Ding! Ding! Ding!

We have a winner!! :laugh:

Coincidence?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Raps are a team in dissaray. Every day, it's something new with them and they've seem to have inherited our circus atmosphere. It's pretty entertaining stuff (not so much for Rap fans) and they play some pretty basketball, so it shouldn't be a snoozer.

That being said, they're an awful defensive team and I would be shocked if we didn't break the 100 point barrier. If Tyson isn't too jet-lagged I could see him putting the dampers on Bosh. 

Hopefully Curry isn't too tired from his outing last night either, because Toronto's centers are bordering on criminally bad. If we shut down MoPete (plays very good at home) and Rose (love to see Skiles put Noch on him  ) and just contain Bosh we should win handily.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

C'mon guys, we need to win this one and head into the break three games above .500! This month has gone better than I thought it would go. If we can stay above water and survive this month look out! Tyson and AD returning helps after Eddy played 45 minutes last night. Bulls win an ugly game 90-82.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

free audio link?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Holy crap, Bulls up 10-0 in the blink of an eye!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bulls get out of the blocks fast 10-0 start, all Curry.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. A 10-0 run to start the game, complete with a sweet oop to Curry and all-around awesome hustling. I like it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

LOL @ Jalen Rose! :laugh: 

He turns the ball over trying to get past half court for a timeout, and then he refuses to defend Hinrich's fastbreak bucket!


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

10-0 run to begin the game are you kidding me?!?! GO BULLS!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

OUCH!

It has taken exactly 2:31 for the Bulls to get out 10-0. This one may get real ugly, real early.

It looks like Jalen has really taken this team under his wing, his leadership is surely shining through.

I'm sorry, Raptor fans- only 2 1/2 seasons left on his contract... I'm really sorry.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

10-0 by bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!nice


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

we need to trade

























































NO BODY!:grinning: :grinning:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

So is Tyson on the bench? 

Stupid channel that's showing the game has blacked out the game for non-Ontario residents.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

"I'm out of it for a little while and everyone gets delusions of granduer"

10-0 wow!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Why are we in our home uniforms?


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Why are we in our home uniforms?



Some Tor Rap red day crap


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Why are we in our home uniforms?


The home team gets to pick whatever uniforms they want to wear. Since the Raps have picked red jerseys, our away ones wouldn't work.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice start for us!!!


----------



## best2424 (Apr 3, 2003)

Eddys lightin it up so far


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

EC is rolling. Keep feedin' him!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Curry is a Beast!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls a beast on the offensive end...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez. Curry is CRAZY out there. I hope he can keep the intensity up. He looks awesome.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeee for kirk.......


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Tyson in


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Only a Jalen Rose team can be scoring at a 66% clip and still be down by 11 points in the first quarter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

raptors cany guard us so far!!!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Clutch in the game now


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, is Jalen the defensive coordinator for this Raptors team? Jeesh, that's some ugly D.:sour:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eating dinner, turn on the game, and find out that Curry and Hinrich were a recking crew through out the first quarter.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Only a Jalen Rose team can be scoring at a 66% clip and still be down by 11 points in the first quarter.


Hey now, don't underestimate Little Jalen.

You know, that guy on the Knicks that wears #11?


----------



## best2424 (Apr 3, 2003)

whose guarding marshall?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Both teams on fire. Raps are shooting an amazing 75%!  

Bulls aint too shabby either!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeee for kirk


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What the hell

Kirk- 14 pts
Curry- 13 pts

An unstoppable duo!!!


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Kirk is on FIRE!! 4-4 from the arc! (Knock on wood)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stop donyel marshalll


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kirk 5/6 and draining threes left and right.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Donyell is killin us..... the Raptors are killin us from the 3 pt arc....

37-32 no D from both teams.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

it's too bad that Donyell Marshall is hot as well!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice board by tyson....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to put Curry back in the game to start the second.

He will have had about 15 minutes of real time rest, so he should be able to go back in the game.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

We shoot 5-5 behind the arc and we are still only winning by three at the end of the first.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Donyell is killin us..... the Raptors are killin us from the 3 pt arc....
> 
> 37-32 no D from both teams.


They're warming up for the all-star game!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Raptors on fire!!! :upset: 

The 2 teams combined for 10-11 from 3-point land!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They're shooting 69%. And majority of the shots have been from outside. Both teams r just incredibly HOT.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

raptors shooting strong too.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

So in the second quarter the Bull inserts AD, TYSON, BG, Noc while Raps continue with their top six. By Q4 we should be destroying them just on the "fresh legs" theory.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich 

16 for him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich and marshal are hot.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn, Yell is scorching right now. Who the hell is guarding him?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Deng back in for Noce.

AD doesn't look too remarkable right now after his extended break. I'd be all for moving Eddy back in right now to play next to Tyson.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

God Damn, Skiles has been sitting Curry for like 20 real time minutes. Put the guy back in the damn game. He is the anchor of our offense, he demands the double team opening the game up for other people. How come Skiles can't see this. The team is struggling, put in your offensive man.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

please box out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I love TC, but he has to be the most awkward offensive player to come in this league in quite a while.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

goood transittion for us ... game tied..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They cannot miss :upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man raptors shooting over 70%


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring curry back!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> man raptors shooting over 70%


I can only imagine Skiles' expressions right now....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bad overall defense by bulls,they give too many unprotested shots,they must make some defensive stops immediatelly


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Did the officials call this time-out to catch a breather after chasing the two teams up and down the floor?!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Damn, Yell is scorching right now. Who the hell is guarding him?


It doesn't matter who's guarding him, the guy is hitting shots regardless if it's contested or not. 

Frickin' Alston hitting everything too! :upset:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Raps are a good offensive team remember, and they're much better at home than they are on the road. Still, we need to tighten up the defense.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> God Damn, Skiles has been sitting Curry for like 20 real time minutes. Put the guy back in the damn game. He is the anchor of our offense, he demands the double team opening the game up for other people. How come Skiles can't see this. The team is struggling, put in your offensive man.


You are one of the biggest Curry fans here- do you want to kill him?

He just played 44 minutes last night- a seasons high- he plays the first 10 minutes of the game, can't he have 6 lousy minutes on the bench? 

Do you want him to play 44 minutes again? 

(Yeah, everyone, that last question was rhetorical)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful ball movement.

Raptors have slightly cooled off.

50-43 Bulls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeee for duhon


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Nice reverse jam by Deng!  

Even Duhon is joining the 3-point barrage.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

WE are playing excellent team ball.:yes:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Duhon is now up over 34% on 3's for the season.

He's over 40% since January 1st.

If he keeps shooting like that, he's not going to lose the starting PG spot for many, many years.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty stupid foul by Ben. 

Little rest for Kirk tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

play inside...nobody can guard curry!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

even bosh for three...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

4pt play for them on BS defensive 3 second call.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice tip by curry...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy Deng's really agressive tonight. I don't understand y he isn't like this every night.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

It's about time for Mr. Nocioni to introduce his brand of defense to Mr. Rose...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

in related: so far the Pistons are beating up on the Sixers for us. 44-29 at last glance.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Du is getting dominated in his matchup vs. Jalen. Jalen can pretty much score at will right now....


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

jalen is really getting to the line tonight.

he may have the "heart of a champion" this evening.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

OMFG, how many times have the Raptors run that screen and roll with Rose?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another foul 

FT differential is +12 in Raptors' favor


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

toronto playing like sacramento.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> even bosh for three...


:no:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Du is getting dominated in his matchup vs. Jalen. Jalen can pretty much score at will right now....


He keeps getting stuck on Rose on switches, we need to do better at fighting through screens.

Or we can just let Jalen try to win it by himself, that should guarantee a victory for the Bulls.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Raps have "cooled" to 51%, but they're getting alot of foul calls to keep the score close.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice layup by hinrich bulls by four..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Way too many unforced turnovers from us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

turnover...


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

Don Nelson has this game TiVo'd great offense zero defense


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

These officials must feel sorry for the Toronto fans losing hockey, the Raps are certainly getting to the line a lot more than us- which is hard to do when they are launching twice as many 3's as the Bulls.

Oh well, no excuse to lose this one anyway. We will have to play very poorly for it to come down to officiating costing us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

end of the half bulls by four!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

At least get a shot off 

Skiles should've put in Ben for that last shot.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

did the Raps get into the penalty right away or something? Over 20 1st half FTs...

and the turnover bug bit us again. Happens with a young team. If we clean it up a bit and the FT disparity doesn't get any worse, we should be able to pull away. We shall see.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> At least get a shot off
> 
> Skiles should've put in Ben for that last shot.


That's what he did at the end of the 1st, but Ben turned it over and had to foul MoPete w/ about 2 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> At least get a shot off
> 
> Skiles should've put in Ben for that last shot.


No, Ben has 3 fouls. No sense in risking getting his 4th on a cheap offensive foul.

But Kirk, you gotta do better than that at the end of the half, that was sad.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow! According to CBS Sportsline, Kirk is #9 among PGs.

Player Rankings - Top Ten Point Guards 
PLAYER RATING LAST
WEEK CHNG 
1. Allen Iverson, PHI 88.05 87.67 +0.38 
2. Gilbert Arenas, WAS 82.68 82.16 +0.52 
3. Stephon Marbury, NY 81.44 80.91 +0.53 
4. Dwyane Wade, MIA 81.07 81.07 +0.00 
5. Steve Francis, ORL 79.35 79.37 -0.02 
6. Mike Bibby, SAC 78.29 78.01 +0.28 
7. Steve Nash, PHO 78.19 77.45 +0.74 
8. Chauncey Billups, DET 73.14 73.05 +0.09 
9. Kirk Hinrich, CHI 71.80 71.75 +0.05 
10. Tony Parker, SA 71.61 71.61 +0.00


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Not a bad first half, not a great one either. It's frustrating when the Raptors make a run like they did at the end of the first half when the Bulls are playing terrible but lose their lead.

Oh well, hopefully we can rely on AD and TC to kill some minutes in the second half and have the Bulls stay in this one.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

It's easy to tell that Jack Crawsover got his offensive mentality from his mentor at the Jack Rose school of "gettin' mine". Jalen was on the floor with:

Bosh (3-4)
Marshall (4-4)
Alston (4-7)
MoPete (1-2)

...but still had to "get his" at a 2-7 clip.

Jalen Rose may finally win a game for us.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Jalen Rose may finally win a game for us.


:rotf: :rofl:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> It's easy to tell that Jack Crawsover got his offensive mentality from his mentor at the Jack Rose school of "gettin' mine". Jalen was on the floor with:
> 
> Bosh (3-4)
> ...


:laugh: 

"The Jack Rose Institute Of Getting Mine", that should be a skit on Chappelle's Show.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Kings are doing us a favor tonight by beating up on the Nets. I guess that's our reward for beating them.

Ok, now it's time for Memphis to take over against Boston!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what he did at the end of the 1st, but Ben turned it over and had to foul MoPete w/ about 2 seconds left on the clock.


Ben turned the ball over WHILE making a pass with 7 seconds left. Kirk cluelessly dribbled the ball for 20+ seconds. There's no excuse for that.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Duhon's first half:

2-4 FG
2-2 FT 
2 reb 
7 ast 
1 stl
0 TO
6 pts

Can you ask for much more out of any PG? Let alone a rookie, 2nd round pick, another very solid yet unspectacular game for him.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> The Kings are doing us a favor tonight by beating up on the Nets. I guess that's our reward for beating them.
> 
> Ok, now it's time for Memphis to take over against Boston!


The Knick and the Buck are also playing very close tonight. I guess I should be wanting the Buck to lose (in our division), but I just can't make myself root for the Knick.

All in all, tonight I'd like to have:

Bull beat Raptor
Buck beat Knick
Piston beat 76er
Grizzly beat Celtic
Hawk beat Cavalier
Trailblazer beat Pacer
King beat Net
Clipper beat Heats

Looks like only 3 or 4 (I have faith in the ability for the Knick to lose) of these may come to pass...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> It's easy to tell that Jack Crawsover got his offensive mentality from his mentor at the Jack Rose school of "gettin' mine". Jalen was on the floor with:
> 
> Bosh (3-4)
> ...


splendid :laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Duhon's first half:
> 
> 2-4 FG
> ...


That's an awesome line. Even more awesome for a rook.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

whoa! a ONCE IN A BLUE MOON 7/9 shooting from the field for Hinrich.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

let me just say I enjoy all the hate Bulls fans spew on players, especially on Bulls players

fine fine entertainment people! :greatjob:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Rather a bad way to start the second....

"Curry misses slam dunk"


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Ben turned the ball over WHILE making a pass with 7 seconds left. Kirk cluelessly dribbled the ball for 20+ seconds. There's no excuse for that.


At least Kirk's blunder didn't result in 2 easy points for the other team.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hoffa is terrible he has no idea what hes doing on defence mitchell needs to plug woods in


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by big o..two plus foul!!makes it bulls by eight


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

jalen has a knack tonight for getting to the line.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> let me just say I enjoy all the hate Bulls fans spew on players, especially on Bulls players
> 
> fine fine entertainment people! :greatjob:


Wouldn't miss it for the world! 

BTW -- I am also on the Reiner bandwagon. There's something about rooting for the last guy on the bench that brings out the best in all of us. In college, that guy was Newt (USM -- early 90s). As soon as Newt hit the floor the cheers were deafening. I wish Pax would just go ahead and trade Curry and Chandler already so we could install Reiner in his rightful position without any controversy!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL, typo on the Raptors' broadcast.

Othella Harrington

6.6 ppg
3.2 rpg
51.4 bpg

What a defensive demon!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Freaking Duhon. Love the dude. Ribs is developing his shot at ludicrous speed.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL! Larivee on Duhon's 3. "He had to pay 2 tolls from the suburbs to get that downtown!"


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Freaking Duhon. Love the dude. Ribs is developing his shot at ludicrous speed.


Yeah, screw Gordon, screw Deng, screw Nocioni...

Duhon for Rookie of the Year!

OK, maybe not.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Bull by 13! It's the Chris, Eddy, and Kirk show tonight!

Chris Duhon -- you can't stop him, you can only hope to contain him!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> LOL, typo on the Raptors' broadcast.
> 
> Othella Harrington
> ...


...and that's in what? 15 minutes? WOW!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Duhon is now up to 35.3% for the season on 3's.

NYK #11 is now at 35.1% with his 1-2 so far tonight.

Dammit Pax!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Who said Curry didn't have range?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Great play by Eddy 18 feet from the basket, gets the bump and hits the long J plus one.

Then a nice back-door cut by Eddy, even better pass by Othella.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

if Eddy begins to hit jumpers .....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Duhon is now up to 35.3% for the season on 3's.
> 
> NYK #11 is now at 35.1% with his 1-2 so far tonight.
> ...


awesome.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

so many weapons on this team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This game kind of reminds me of the "I am better than you commercials"

Last night Curry passed up Hinrich, and became the Bulls leading scorer. Now tonight, both players are having great games, and its like, no I am the scoring leader-kirk, no I am-Curry. Its awesome. 

I know the players aren't thinking about that, but it is kind of intresting on how the game is going.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

6 turnovers for Hinrich, eww. He is shooting great tonight, but it looks like his decision making hasn't been all that great. Usually it's the other way around.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hey did kirk dunk it by any chance? (I'm following it on the internet and i figure with his hott shooting he might try to throw one down)


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

BTW Tyson hasn't stolen a rebound from Eddy all quarter :grinning:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a super fake by Deng.

Kirk giving it to Harrington on the break :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like 'Yell is looking for a way to go home early tonight w/ all his fouls.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

man Bosh is going to be quite the star in this league.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon is a freaking good damn freaking good damn player.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good timeout. Time to put TC in for uncle Harrington.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls broke down on defense as a team there. Why was curry out on the peremiter guarding Bosh? Where was the backup defense? Surely Curry is not to be for blame completely for this, there was no help defense. Someone missed a rotation there.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

All five starters in double figures mid-Q3. Duhon playing some inspired ball tonight. Now we've just got to "put our foot on their necks"....


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Surely Curry is not to be for blame completely for this, there was no help defense. Someone missed a rotation there.


Surely.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't like these calls


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Surely.


It could have been better if Shirley was still on the team and he was the one who missed the roatation.

Shirley Curry is not to blame for this completely.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Bulls broke down on defense as a team there. Why was curry out on the peremiter guarding Bosh? Where was the backup defense? Surely Curry is not to be for blame completely for this, there was no help defense. Someone missed a rotation there.


It was Jalen Rose's fault. 

God forbid Eddy actually try to guard someone 15 feet from the basket. Hell, give him the open 15-footer instead of letting him easily dribble around you for a dunk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC . That was going in!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> It could have been better if Shirley was still on the team and he was the one who missed the roatation.
> ...


Man, I miss him just for jokes like this.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

AHHHGGHGGHHHHH^hghHHHWSFDbsfdgbhsfdbdsf


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Incredibly stupid turnovers in the last 2-3 mins. 14 point lead is gone in no time.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm they are in the game again...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Rafer Alston has done an outstanding job of picking up Jalen's patented "who farted" look each and every time he doesn't get a call.

And who says Jalen isn't a teacher and a leader?

:laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

if we keep it close we got the win. Just let Ben & Company do the rest.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

TURNOVERS PLEASE NO MORE

Edit: SO many little errors


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

HUGE shot by Kirk.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> AHHHGGHGGHHHHH^hghHHHWSFDbsfdgbhsfdbdsf


AHGAHHAagagaghaagghgaagggggghahhhhhhhagggghh!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeee by kirk......


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

jalen is taking over the game.

beat-beat
beat-beat
beat-beat

making baskets
dropping dimes
snatching boards and steals

do the bulls have an answer?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> jalen is taking over the game.


LOL


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

another threeeeee for kirk........end of eriod bulls by three.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, tale of two teams that quarter. I can't believe Toronto managed to outscore us by 1 that quarter.

Well this should be an old fashioned shootout. Prediction:

117-113 Bulls
Hinrich 35


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> jalen is taking over the game.
> 
> beat-beat
> ...


Yep. The answer is to trade his butt out of here. Wait, did that. Excellent.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK Ben, time to do ur thing. Kirk's going to be tired this qtr with all the carrying he did there in the 3rd.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good thing Kirk can't hit important baskets.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey KK4E, you called the right score if you were predicting after 3 quarters! 

And why the hell aren't we winning by 20? :upset:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Good thing Kirk can't hit important baskets.


The coach should keep him out the whole 4th quarter. He isn't clutch.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Jalen Rose? did someone mention Jalen Rose?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice offensive rebound by nocioni...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Noc + FT = Vomit


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Toronto announcers just compared Noc to Matt Harpring.  Well, I guess they're both white and play basketball.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

It never fails, BG and the 4th


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben 3-3 to start the qtr. 

We just gotta take care of the ball now.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Noc + FT = Vomit


Why? He's a 72% FT shooter coming into tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Beautiful turnaround jumper by BG. There are a lot of moves in that bag of tricks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Attack of the Killer Young Backcourt.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

see saw game...got defend!!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? He's a 72% FT shooter coming into tonight.


Yeah, its an argument full of fallacy, but it seems like everytime I want him to hit a big pair of FT's he clanks one of them.

To his credit, it was his hustle that even put the Bulls in a position to shoot FT's


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another turnover :upset:  :upset:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

How many unforced TO's does Hinrich have today? 10?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

lets get small


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon heating up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Benny Gordon is "The Closer"!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ANOTHER double-digit 4th quarter for Gordon, damn.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

BENNY!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Already double figures in the qtr for Ben JORDON. The kid is just unbelievable!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> How many unforced TO's does Hinrich have today? 10?


The box score has KH with 7 TOs. I'm not sure how many were unforced. Most, certainly.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

How can he be so mediocre for three quarters and so money in the forth. . . it just isn't right. [but, i'll take it]


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Went to raptor.com looking for a "who farted" pic of Jalen when I clicked on an audio link from a pre-game interview. Some gems from Mr. Rose included:

"I used to give Eddy and Tyson $500 for every double-double(straight from the "gettin' mine" school) now they're getting them almost every night (straight from the "I have no clue so I'll make something up" school). But I hear they're on a slide (straight from the "I'll pull some false information directly out of my AZZ" school) so hopefully we'll keep it going (straight from the "Heart of a Champion, hoping to win" school)".

Oh what words of wisdom from sensai Jack Rose....


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

what's with more and more teams in the NBA wearing their road uniforms at home now? the bulls wore white in both dallas and tonight's game at toronto.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Went to raptor.com looking for a "who farted" pic of Jalen when I clicked on an audio link from a pre-game interview. Some gems from Mr. Rose included:
> 
> "I used to give Eddy and Tyson $500 for every double-double(straight from the "gettin' mine" school) now they're getting them almost every night (straight from the "I have no clue so I'll make something up" school). But I hear they're on a slide (straight from the "I'll pull some false information directly out of my AZZ" school) so hopefully we'll keep it going (straight from the "Heart of a Champion, hoping to win" school)".
> ...


Move aside Phil, we've found the real zen master!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, its an argument full of fallacy, but it seems like everytime I want him to hit a big pair of FT's he clanks one of them.
> ...


I know, it certainly seems that way. Hell, I went to look it up expecting that he was somewhere in the mid-60%s, I was shocked that he shoots 72%.

And I have never seen this guy play when his hustle wasn't very evident to anyone watching.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Damn, ben can't miss


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> lets get small


That's what I said when I went skinnydipping last summer.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

If the first three quarters are a pattern, then Toronto should make a run now.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> And I have never seen this guy play when his hustle wasn't very evident to anyone watching.


hehehe....

I think he just gels his hair so that he always looks like he's hustling even when he's standing still.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> what's with more and more teams in the NBA wearing their road uniforms at home now? the bulls wore white in both dallas and tonight's game at toronto.


When teams wear their "throwback" jerseys, I've noticed that a lot of them wear their "road" jerseys at home. 

Even the Bulls did it one game, that was last season, though (I'm pretty sure).


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

jalen making turnovers.....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice pass TC!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> That's what I said when I went skinnydipping last summer.


"I was in the Pool! I WAS IN THE POOL!"

_They all know about shrinkage, right?_


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

that ben has some and 1 in his game.  is it time to consult barber on jib-cut? please advise. [but, I love it]


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> jalen making turnovers.....


ah, the memories


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Awwww, Jalen is starting to get frustrated...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

For anyone who cares, DePaul trailing #23 Charlotte on the road 56-51 with 6 mins left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Awww, Jalen Rose is crying like a little girl.










Same ole, Same ole


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Chicago shooting almost 60% for the game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng with the nail in the coffin. I love this team


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> "I was in the Pool! I WAS IN THE POOL!"
> ...


Second reference to that episode in tonight's game thread.

The first one was made by me early in the first quater- anyone catch it?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice jumper by deng!!!bulls by 13....unless a miracle happen this win will put us three games over .500


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Luoooooool DENG! Bulls by 13 (knock on wood).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

B G-one & Deng shuttin' da do -- keepin' out da devil!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

3 games over .500.................

Fire Skiles!

Fire Pax!

Bench Hinrich!

Gordon is no good!

Duhon can't shoot!

Fire everybody!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Ouch, looks like Kirk dislocated a finger, hopefully it's minor.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MGoBlue4</b>!
> (knock on wood).


Curry actually did put quite a knock on HAYwood in the preseason . . .


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Chris Bosh's picture on cbssportline.com kind of makes him look like a Raptor.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Toronto on a little run, good timeout by Skiles. Bulls up by 8.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

EC, when a loose ball is near, don't go towards it like a pus*y! 

He could've easily gotten that ball and given it to Ben. But now, we've a 8 point game with 2 mins. left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk has left the game. Hurt his finger. God I hope this ain't serious.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> EC, when a loose ball is near, don't go towards it like a pus*y!
> ...


Hater! :laugh: 


j/k


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG huge offensive foul taken by Duhon. 

Was it right? Replays show YES! Great call!

Gordon with the DAGGER. Finally!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeee for gordonnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MGoBlue4</b>!
> Chris Bosh's picture on cbssportline.com kind of makes him look like a Raptor.


I saw Bosh play an AAU tourney at Allen Fieldhouse a few years ago, back when he was in high school. One of the best prep hoops analysts, Eric Bossi of Insiders.com and Prepstars.com, described him at the time as being "a velociraptor" because of his length and athleticism. No joke.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Duhon pays the price for drawing that charge. Nice hustle.

3 by Gordon. I wonder if we could lie to him and tell him that every quarter is the 4th quarter.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, if Kirk does have to sit out a few games with the injury, all the haters will get to see what he really brings to the team - when they miss it!


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Gordon with the DAGGER. Finally!


Has anyone heard the score making fun of Johnny Red Kerr, for saying such violent things? It was hilarious!


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

deeenngg! iced it wiht his free throws....CLUTCH


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> Curry actually did put quite a knock on HAYwood in the preseason . . .


hehehe....

I think he was trying to knock on HAY's wood, but was hitting him in the lower abdomen instead.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice game...nice win at the road....


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw Bosh play an AAU tourney at Allen Fieldhouse a few years ago, back when he was in high school. One of the best prep hoops analysts, Eric Bossi of Insiders.com and Prepstars.com, described him at the time as being "a velociraptor" because of his length and athleticism. No joke.


HA HA, for once I'm not alone!  GO BULLS!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> Well, if Kirk does have to sit out a few games with the injury, all the haters will get to see what he really brings to the team - when they miss it!


 such severe measures for a teaching tool


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, the haters emerge


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

73% from the three point!!!!looks like phoenix...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

dumb foul by the raptors. bulls were going to get caught with an 8 sec violation.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

[Raptor head coach quickly scribbles up an 8 point play during his final time-out]


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk has left the game. Hurt his finger. God I hope this ain't serious.


Shooting or non shooting hand?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> Ah, the haters emerge


who me? I love Kirk. Just sayin, thats what it would take to teach them. They need a clawhammer to the face


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Shooting or non shooting hand?


Shooting.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Shooting.


Not what I was hoping to hear


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE WIN another on the road. 4-3 for the month. 3 of em' on the road.

Now I just hope Kirk's alright.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry Fleet, misunderstood what you wrote


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

8-15 FG
0-1 3's
9-10 FT
7 reb
5 ast (5 TO)
4 stl
25 pts

Jalen certainly got his, at least- and that's what truly important, isn't it?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

BULLS WIN

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well i know its the Rapters, and the Bulls are scramblin at this point in the season. Yet Skiles is needing to jack this team up on lifts for an overhaul. Need to tighten up the D


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy Curry the inside force, Tyson Chandler the fly swatter, Kirk Hinrich the three point shooter, Andres Nocioni the crazy argentinian homeless looking guy, Chris Duhon the guy that looks like a rat, but plays better then one, and Ben Gordon the closer.

Gotta love how everyone plays their roles.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 8-15 FG
> 0-1 3's
> 9-10 FT
> ...


Good game right there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon clutch in the fourth...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Good game right there.


hehehe.....

"who farted?"


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 8-15 FG
> 0-1 3's
> 9-10 FT
> ...


always. Its all we should be caring about. Who doesn't think about Jalen every day for eight hours?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!* *The Bull Wins! El Torro Esta Triunfo! Le Taureau est Victorieux! Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!*


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this is defenetely a team..everybody has clear roles and dutys!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

three games over .500*!!!* 


now did anyone in their _right mind_ think that at the all-star break the bulls would be 3 games over .500?

i sure didn't. here's to *26-23*

 :rock: :clap: :rock:  :rock: :clap: :rock:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 8-15 FG
> 0-1 3's
> 9-10 FT
> ...


10 FTs. Sounds like he was going to the hoop.

4 steals? Sounds like the bulls were sloppy. Or he played more defense than people like to give him credit for.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> 10 FTs. Sounds like he was going to the hoop.
> ...


and we need to get this guy some credit. Muy importante'


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like everyone shot well tonight. Geez. a scorching 58% 

Who said Kirk can't shoot? Duhon is shooting well too. plus a nice floor game 8 assists. I'm going to have to breakdown Hinrich's 7 TO's though and see what's up.

All five starters in double figures + Gordon with a monster 4th. 

Donyell was killing us with those crazy threes and Skip was very very fast on the break. Good game. great win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

was the site fast tonight?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 4 steals? Sounds like the bulls were sloppy. Or he played more defense than people like to give him credit for.


Awesome defense tonight. I was wondering why the Bull only scored 121 points! Now I realize it was the awesome defense of Jalen "the mitten" Rose!

Come on, *DaBullz!*, we won. It's okay to smile. Besides, with the way the Bull turns the ball over, my grandmother would have gotten at least five steals just by grabbing the mis-cues.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Awesome defense tonight. I was wondering why the Bull only scored 121 points! Now I realize it was the awesome defense of Jalen "the mitten" Rose!
> ...


Whose awesome defense held toronto and that aging overpaid Jalen Rose to 115 points?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Whose awesome defense held toronto and that aging overpaid Jalen Rose to 115 points?


...and who was touting the Bull defense? I imagine they're going to get ripped a collective new one by Mr. Skiles sometime between now and their next game. You were the one saying we weren't giving Jalen enough credit for his defense!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> Come on, *DaBullz!*, we won. It's okay to smile.


no one wins in this situation.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jalen had a good game. Who cares.

We won


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Awesome defense tonight. I was wondering why the Bull only scored 121 points! Now I realize it was the awesome defense of Jalen "the mitten" Rose!
> ...


:laugh: Jalen Rose = the mitten

Was I the only one who saw Jalen just give Hinrich a free fastbreak layup in the 1st quarter? That's some of the worst effort I've ever seen.

Btw, Mr. Rose also had 5 of his team's 14 turnovers...for all you math gurus out there, that's over 1/3 of his team's turnovers.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

OT guys, but the Celtics and Nets both won again tonight...seems that the Bulls aren't the only team who is struggling with them. This is really tightening up the Eastern Conference playoff race.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> OT guys, but the Celtics and Nets both won again tonight...seems that the Bulls aren't the only team who is struggling with them. This is really tightening up the Eastern Conference playoff race.


I've been watching that, too. Seems like we need to keep winning to stay ahead of the pack. I was just glad we didn't fall behind anyone in the little mini-slump we just went through. Maybe some ASB rest and relaxation (break out the THONG, baby!) is just what this club needs.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

If some of you ladies would calm down a minute and take a Midol, you would realize kind of quickly that NOBODY played much D tonight. On either team, seriously. I know a lot of you didn't watch the game, but 121-115 is a decent clue that there isn't much D being played in a game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> If some of you ladies would calm down a minute and take a Midol, you would realize kind of quickly that NOBODY played much D tonight. On either team, seriously. I know a lot of you didn't watch the game, but 121-115 is a decent clue that there isn't much D being played in a game.


...but Jalen had 4 steals!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> ...but Jalen had 4 steals!


LOL, well when Jalen is better D in the game than most anyone else, you know a lot of points are going on the board!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

WOW you guys are lucky we are so ****ing stupid


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> WOW you guys are lucky we are so ****ing stupid


Its cold in Toronto, Jalen Rose will knit you some mittens.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> WOW you guys are lucky we are so ****ing stupid


Bulls 26 wins, 23 losses
Raptors 21 wins, 32 losses


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> WOW you guys are lucky we are so ****ing stupid


Just so you don't feel lonely, I've got to let you know that we've been getting used to being called lucky all season. No worries. Better to be lucky than just flat out BAD. Check in on past game threads where fans of our other opponents have also felt the need to pull the "luck" card.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Just so you don't feel lonely, I've got to let you know that we've been getting used to being called lucky all season. No worries. Better to be lucky than just flat out BAD. Check in on past game threads where fans of our other opponents have also felt the need to pull the "luck" card.


He certainly isn't alone- in our last 40 game threads, 26 of them have ended with at least one fan of our opponent saying "the Bulls got lucky, we played like doo-doo".

That's .650, after the 0-9 start, for those who care...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> He certainly isn't alone- in our last 40 game threads, 26 of them have ended with at least one fan of our opponent saying "the Bulls got lucky, we played like doo-doo".
> ...


Heh, I don't think the Hawks were saying we were lucky when we beat them by 20+


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Let me chop up a few highlights. Anyone remember any good ones?

Deng had a nice reverse dunk.

Tyson threw a nice lob to Eddy as well.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> 73% from the three point!!!!looks like phoenix...


Its funny you should invoke Phoenix. I remember thinking during that first away blowout of the season vs the Suns that the Bulls will never be have the talent to hit from the field like they were able to. I guess I was wrong .


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

We need to get back to playing solid D.

I like high scoring games, but I like good defensive games better. 

Outscoring the mess of a team that is the Raptors is nothing to be happy about.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I was really impressed with duhon.. great game. Chandler's presence might not have been felt on the stat sheet.. but he kept a few plays alive with his hustle, and gordon.. typical clutch game.. its awesome watching that guy. Kirk was so key to the victory tonight, as well as Curry.. I was really impressed once again with this team. If the bulls played with the intensity and composure they did early on in the game the whole time.. wow.. would've been an ugly game for the raptors.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> We need to get back to playing solid D.


I agree. But I'm not going to give the win to the Raptor just on principal alone.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> We need to get back to playing solid D.
> 
> I like high scoring games, but I like good defensive games better.
> ...


Agreed in general... BUT

I don't think Skiles minded tonight. It almost looked like he told the team "Go out and get a big early lead, and I'll let you guys just try to outscore them". 

Why waste energy trying to shut a team down if you know you have the talent to outscore them, when you know the team doesn't play any defense?

I hope to see many more games like this down the stretch against non-playoff teams with "leaders" like Jalen.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Jalen is a leader in the community.

He's a giving, giving man. He should be lauded.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles wanted a high scoring game, this was OUR allstar game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Skiles wanted a high scoring game, this was OUR allstar game.


Interesting that there weren't any all-stars in attendance, including Mr. Rose....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

postgame comments already uploaded at raptors.com 

and now your moment of jalen zen:



> You have to accept the challenge from the beginning, come to play and understand the magnitude of each situation.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls-Raptors Highlights 7.41 mb 1:13 minutes

Comcast's recap was lame so I compiled my own. 

Alright done!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been watching that, too. Seems like we need to keep winning to stay ahead of the pack. I was just glad we didn't fall behind anyone in the little mini-slump we just went through. Maybe some ASB rest and relaxation (break out the THONG, baby!) is just what this club needs.


Interestingly, we play Indiana the last game of the season. We are close enough in the standings that its theoretically possible that that game would decide which team gets the 8 seed and which goes home.

Of course, I hope the Bulls stay ahead of the pack, but that would be an interesting scenario.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> postgame comments already uploaded at raptors.com
> 
> and now your moment of jalen zen:


how come the raptors guys are quoted with the spelling "defence" but for Skiles it's "defensive"

___________-

Funniest scene of the game. After the final buzzer, Eddy is walking and Donyell is tapping on his back but he ignores him as he and buddy Jalen just walk on by talking to each other, hugging one another.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> how come the raptors guys are quoted with the spelling "defence" but for Skiles it's "defensive"
> ...


They are quoting the Raptors in Canadian English, I guess.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> WE WIN another on the road. 4-3 for the month. 3 of em' on the road.
> 
> Now I just hope Kirk's alright.


Bulls are 4-4.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Krazy!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls are 4-4.


My bad....you're right: Bulls are 4-3. I mistakenly added the last game in the month of January to the games that the Bulls played thus far in February. Disregard my last post.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Just so you don't feel lonely, I've got to let you know that we've been getting used to being called lucky all season. No worries. Better to be lucky than just flat out BAD. Check in on past game threads where fans of our other opponents have also felt the need to pull the "luck" card.


well i am sorry but we should have been closer then we were, had it not been for stupid turnovrers we would have been in it


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Man. You guys played a great game but your acting like you blew Toronto out. I mean I watched some of the bulls games and you guys have to be one of the best young groups in a while. However, some of the comments made in this thread are ludacris. Bulls being the next Suns? How if they kept the same intensity the Raptors would have been in for it? What happens if the Raptors all of a suddon try as hard as the Bulls did in the 1st quarter? Was it that the Bulls were so good or the Raptors came out flat? Who knows but all I can say is there are a lot of foolish comments being made. Anyways I believe you guys are going to make the playoffs with ease. I don't think its luck, its really that you guys have finally come together.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> Man. You guys played a great game but your acting like you blew Toronto out. I mean I watched some of the bulls games and you guys have to be one of the best young groups in a while. However, some of the comments made in this thread are ludacris. Bulls being the next Suns? How if they kept the same intensity the Raptors would have been in for it? What happens if the Raptors all of a suddon try as hard as the Bulls did in the 1st quarter? Was it that the Bulls were so good or the Raptors came out flat? Who knows but all I can say is there are a lot of foolish comments being made. Anyways I believe you guys are going to make the playoffs with ease. I don't think its luck, its really that you guys have finally come together.


Thanks for the kind words about our team, mucho appreciated. Unfortunately there are some ridiculous comments that get thrown out on our board from time to time (as in any board, I'm sure). You must realize though that we're extra giddy about the Bulls surging into the All-Star break the way they have, with a 26-23 record. After an 0-9 start, you can say that it's possibly the greatest in-season turnaround in the history of the NBA (although we'll have to wait for the full 82 games to properly judge this). If you think that's ludicrous, then listen to this stat: The Bulls are the 1st team EVER to start 0-8 (or worse) and to surpass a .500 record during the same season. Not only did the Bulls do this, but they did it before the halfway point of the season! The last 2 monhts have been memorable to say the least for Bulls fans. We know last night against Toronto was a close game, and we knew it wouldn't be easy going in...the Raps are, afterall, a very good home team. Honestly, I didn't think the Bulls ever had it in them to reach 120+ points.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> What happens if the Raptors all of a suddon try as hard as the Bulls did in the 1st quarter?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Oh man, that was a screamer! 

I'm assuming you don't follow the Raptors very closely, eh?


----------

